# IWC Mark XVI Strap Options



## dsz001

I just purchased the Mark XVI and while I love the black leather strap, I am looking for more strap options. Possibly a golden brown Hirsch Heavy Calf, a grey and black striped nato, and maybe even the bracelet.

If you have a Mark XVI on a strap other than the black leather, I'd love to see it. And those who have it on the bracelet, you may need to persuade me to make the investment via photos.


----------



## charles2

Looks good!
I remember having seen a brown strap here on the forum a year ago.


----------



## Bondtoys

I am wearing my Mark XVI on a MARATAC composite strap. Get a lot of compliments for the combo:


----------



## martin_blank

mines on a brown vintage style..


----------



## dsz001

Really nice, I like the vintage strap. Can someone recommend a cheap tool to change bands? I never have before and I have no idea what I'm doing. Thanks!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

I was thinking of putting mine on a hand made strap but I think it'll be too thick and stick out of the lugs. I'm sticking with the OEM strap.


----------



## charles2

Black leather strap is the best combo imho. That Maratec isn't too bad either.


----------



## Deldog

I like this vintage leather.

Thought about springing for the bracelet, too. Although I have always preferred bracelets, on this particular watch, I think a strap works best.


----------



## domer99

dsz001 said:


> I just purchased the Mark XVI and while I love the black leather strap, I am looking for more strap options. Possibly a golden brown Hirsch Heavy Calf, a grey and black striped nato, and maybe even the bracelet.
> 
> If you have a Mark XVI on a strap other than the black leather, I'd love to see it. And those who have it on the bracelet, you may need to persuade me to make the investment via photos.


I've ordered a few Nato style straps that I'm awaiting delivery on for my MK XVI. If you're interested I cap post pics.


----------



## domer99

My new straps arrived in the mail today...


----------



## joeyza

Natos are great! A tip: put a piece of tape on the case back to prevent the scoring that will be caused by the nylon natos. Nothing big, but they definitely will leave marks.

Enjoy!


----------



## domer99

joeyza said:


> Natos are great! A tip: put a piece of tape on the case back to prevent the scoring that will be caused by the nylon natos. Nothing big, but they definitely will leave marks.
> 
> Enjoy!


Oh wow, I had no idea Nato's would leave wear marks! Would I place the tape from lug to lug on the case back? Will the strap also wear the case between the lugs? Thanks!


----------



## integrale672




----------



## JohnM

Here is a pic my Mark XVI with Europelli shell cordovan strap (Horween color #8) with Vintage Patina stitching. I love the strap but don't think the stitch color matches up that well with the dial. If I had it to do over again, I might with either black to match the dial, white to match the markers, brown to match the strap, or a more muted brown like Martin Blank's above. Your thoughts?

John


----------



## er1cw

Mark XVI in Mark XVII style strap from ebay. Came in 21mm, had to shave off 1mm to make it fit.


----------



## Keaman

The bracelet is insanely nice and worth whatever they want to charge for it, I wouldn't have my Mark any other way!


----------



## dlhussain

Nice!!! You guys are tempting me to pull the trigger on my first iwc!


----------



## kjse7en

integrale672 said:


>


This is sharp! Nice!

Btw, what size is your wrist? It looks fitting...


----------



## fsdfsdf

Hi,

After a couple of years with the black leather crocodile straps (which looks great btw!), I both saw how the strap became a bit torn and also wanted some change.

Hence, I ordered a set of completely different colored 20mm straps from this shop: maratac and played round a bit with my IWC Mark XVI.

The black one is the most neutral. The sand brown one will look great this summer with some tan and a dark polo. The striped one.. hmm I'm not so sure yet. The orange one I guess can be acceptable in the ski slope or by the sea he he.

The tool on the picture is the Bergeon Springbar tool which I got cheap from Amazon. It wasn't too hard changing the straps with this - every watch enthusiast should be able to do it, but be a bit careful not to scratch anything.

Thought you might want to see too for some inspiration!

View attachment 975012

View attachment 975016

View attachment 975017

View attachment 975018


----------



## GJ

Wow, what a fantastic looking watch..!!!



mosfetaus said:


> The bracelet is insanely nice and worth whatever they want to charge for it, I wouldn't have my Mark any other way!


----------



## dak_la

I just received this strap last week:

View attachment 1001014


View attachment 1001016


----------



## mildrawde

so nice!!! may i know where you order this?


----------



## sidakumar

I had my spitfire on the black IWC strap and liked it










But then I bought this strap from panatime and now I love it


----------



## dak_la

mildrawde said:


> so nice!!! may i know where you order this?


Thanks for the kind words! I ordered it from Peter at Gunny Straps, Gunny Straps - Handmade Straps

Daniel


----------



## 00Photo




----------



## gotryerye

00Photo said:


>


Awesome variety and collection of straps! Where did you get these two riveted leather ones from? They look great.


----------



## p_mcgee

I picked up a Europelli cordovan or my Mark XVI but found it a little too thick & flipped it. Next up is a Greg Stevens Horween Coffee Dublin thinned out to 3mm. I had this strap on my Panerai & should be a winner.


----------



## SunnyD

My Mark XVI on a NATO strap along with my WWW Mark X:


----------



## hdms

Where do you guys buy leather straps? And how do you change it? I think it's too between the lugs and the leather strap
Attached and I'm afraid I might damage the leather strap if I poke in between to reach the pins. Any suggestion how to change it? Lay it flat? Turn the straps?


----------



## dwdwdworld

hdms said:


> Where do you guys buy leather straps? And how do you change it? I think it's too between the lugs and the leather strap
> Attached and I'm afraid I might damage the leather strap if I poke in between to reach the pins. Any suggestion how to change it? Lay it flat? Turn the straps?


I usually get my straps from Camille Fournet but last time I got my straps for my Spitfire from Jean Rousseau. The straps are custom made for deployant buckle as the standard length doesn't seem to fit too well. I always put some masking tape around the lugs when I change the straps just in case and I always change the straps from the back.


----------



## Simon123

integrale6
72;5450521 said:


>


Hi Everyone,
I've just bought a XVI and I'm looking at strap options. I know this thread is super old but can anyone tell me what strap this is and where to get one? I've DM'd Integrale but I want to cover all my bases.

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## dak_la

Simon123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I've just bought a XVI and I'm looking at strap options. I know this thread is super old but can anyone tell me what strap this is and where to get one? I've DM'd Integrale but I want to cover all my bases.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Simon


Looks like a Kevlar strap. IWC might have an OEM one, and for a cheaper alternative, try The Watch Boys. The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!


----------



## Ray Wong




----------



## mondo74




----------



## lhawli

Here's mine (though the mark xviii, which is most similar to the xvi) on the original IWC NATO strap


----------



## Comapedrosa

Since we're resuscitating this old thread, here's my XVI with my latest strap: dark blue canvas with white stitching. Absolutely love it!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappbag

I've tried a nato on my XII but ended up going back to black alligator since I use it as more of a dress/work watch. The alligator is a custom from Peterwatchacc


----------



## martin_blank

crappbag said:


> I've tried a nato on my XII but ended up going back to black alligator since I use it as more of a dress/work watch. The alligator is a custom from Peterwatchacc
> 
> View attachment 10456418
> 
> 
> View attachment 10456426


Lovely combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truep287

Here's my Mark XVI on a canvas strap from Filson.


----------



## roseskunk

I've got two 16's I like them so much! One on a bracelet and the other I swap straps, NATO and leather. Here's a pic of it on a Di-Modell Tornado. I prefer brown over black and really like the way this one works. For NATO's I've got all the colors, but usually go with black or orange.


----------



## weiserone

I really like some of the offerings by Greg Stevens. I have a few of his vintage straps and change them out regularly. Fit the look of my Mark xvii and feel great.


----------

